
‘It’s a Lifelong Burden’: The Mixed Blessing of the Medal of Honor - Tomte
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-a-lifelong-burden-the-mixed-blessing-of-the-medal-of-honor-11558695600?mod=rsswn
======
cowboy69
This is an interesting and thought-provoking take.

